# what is the best non-toxic finish for a cutting board?



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

I am starting to make live edge cutting boards out of cherrywood. They are approximately 24" X 9" X 1" thick and look great. I was thinking of pure tung oil but want to keep away from anything that would affect a person with nut allergies. I may try hemp seed oil which is made near here and I understand works well. Has anyone experience with hemp seed oil? Most people use mineral oil and beeswax, but have read many negative things about mineral oil. Thanks for any information you can offer. Biolly Boy







X


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bill,

http://download.plansnow.com/plansnow-foodsafe.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

I am trying out several finishes to see which one I like best. I m finding Tung Oil to be the best up to now.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Try going to Packard Woodworks( packardwoodworks.com ) they sell wood turning supplies and they sell different finishes for bowl's which you can use on cutting boards that are food safe.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Butcherblock Coating*

Hello Bill, I have done quite a few cutting boards and finished them with either vegitable oil or "butcherblock coating". The butcherblock coating is food safe and is sold at the big box stores in Canada.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your input. Since my first post here, I have started to use hemp seed oil. This is the most enjoyable and user friendly finish I have ever tried. It has no petroleum distillates as mineral oil has, will not go rancid as olive oil and vegetable oil will, and has no chemical drying agents, and no poison label on its package as salad bowl finish has, and does not say "non toxic when dry". As wood workers, we absolutely need to go natural, organic, non chemical as much as possible. I feel very strongly about this when we are making food safe items. Why put chemicals on the most natural product of all- raw wood? Try hemp seed oil. Order it form Canada if you can't get it in your country. Try Hempola, Barrie, Ontario. They're on the web. Billy Boy


----------



## Caroline Willison (May 24, 2012)

A natural fine and pure “Tung Oil” should be used.

Liberon Pure Tung Oil is highly resistant to water, alcohol.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

paraffin oil is a recommended food safe finish for chopping boards. No problem with nut allergies or rancid vegetable oils


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs, folks. I guess we all have our favorite finishes. What is important is food safe and environmentally friendly. Billy Boy


----------

